# Question about Sigarms



## jrwalter1 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am new to the world of handguns and I'm currently looking to purchase my first handgun. I've decided on the Sig P226 and will probably purchase online. However, I have run into a question. I have seen some Sigs with the 3 dot sight and some with a 2 dot sight. 

So my question is, how do I tell the difference if there aren't pictures of the actual sight. I have also seen the term "contrast sight". Does this term signify the 2 dot sight? 

Basically, I would like to get a gun with the 3 dot sight but don't know how to tell if the guns have it or not if the sight is not pictured.

Thanks for any help, it is greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Contrast sight usually means different color sights (fiber optic) or different outline shape on rear and front sight. If you get a good deal on the pistol the sights it comes with aren't an issue unless you are looking at night sight or tritium sights. You can get after market sights for the 226 if you find the ones it comes with not to your liking.


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

I may be wrong but I think the Sig Sauer contrast sights are a dot on the front sight and a white line (or post) on the rear sight. When you aim you put the dot on top of the post. Hope this helps.


----------

